# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mấy điều cơ bản cần nhớ khi du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

Thái Lan là một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều du khách du lịch nhất khu vực Đông Nam Á. Thái lan được du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như “đất nước chùa vàng”, “thiên đường du lịch”, “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, hệ thống chùa chiền nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và đặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thuê tại các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất…đang chờ đoán các bạn. Sau đây là mấy điều cơ bản các bạn cần nhớ

1. Luôn mang theo hộ chiếu bên người- điều này rất quan trọng để bạn có một chuyến đi suôn sẻ, hãy để vào chỗ kín nhất trên người, không để chung với tiền bạc hoặc những giấy tờ hay rút ra, rút vào khác

2. Ghi sẵn điện thoại của Đại sứ quán VN tại Thái Lan, phòng khi xảy ra trường hợp không mong muốn. Hoặc liên lạc với TAT (cơ quan quản lý du lịch ở Thái Lan), tổ chức này khá cởi mở và nhiệt tình, nói chung là thiện cảm, +66 2250 5500.

*Địa chỉ ĐSQ VN tại Thái Lan:*

83/1 Wireless Road, Pathumwan, BKK 10330
Tel: 0-2251-5836-7-8; Fax: 0-2251-7203
Email: vnembassy@bkk.a-net.net.th.

3. Người Thái Lan nói tiếng Anh tốt và rất dễ hiểu, không cần quá căng thẳng khi dùng tiếng Anh. Trong trường hợp không nói được tiếng Anh, có thể nói… tiếng Việt, đôi khi họ cũng hiểu luôn.

4. Không cần trả giá khi đi shopping, vì họ nói thách rất ít, trừ khu chợ Patpong. Nhưng bạn nhớ bất kỳ shop nào, ki-ốt nào cũng có máy tính.

5. Luôn mang theo bản đồ để không bị xe Tuk Tuk chặt chém. Bản đồ phát miễn phí không hạn chế số lượng ở ngay sân bay, xuống máy bay nên cầm ngay 2-3 tờ bản đồ (phòng khi giở ra nhiều quá mà nát cả bản đồ)

*Đặt vé:*

Vé máy bay giá rẻ hiện giờ rất nhiều hãng cung cấp. Các mẹ có thể chọn Air Asia (www.airasia.com) hoặc Nok Air (fly Thai Domestic budget flight with professional-friendly service | Nok Air), càng đặt sớm vé càng rẻ. Đặt online rẻ hơn đặt tại phòng vé rất nhiều, nhưng muốn đặt online thì phải có thẻ tín dụng (tốt nhất là Visa credit card) hoặc thẻ debit. Giá vé khoảng từ 80$-160$/người khứ hồi, tùy thời gian và tùy hãng. Nếu đi máy bay giá rẻ, các mẹ nhớ mang theo ít đồ ăn vì trên máy bay không có suất ăn đâu ạ (thực ra họ không cho phép ăn đồ mà mình mang theo, nhưng nếu mình giở ra ăn rồi thì họ cũng chả nói gì đâu ạ).

Nếu đi máy bay giá rẻ, các mẹ nên lưu ý ra sớm mà xếp hàng để được chọn chỗ ngồi trước, vì trên máy bay và trên vé không có ghi số ghế, lỡ phải ngồi ở đuôi máy bay thì sẽ mệt hơn. Một lưu ý quan trọng khác là kích thước hành lý và tiền quá cước. Mỗi vé chỉ được 15kg hành lý gửi và 2 túi xách tay theo người thôi (túi xách tay không hạn chế kg, chỉ hạn chế kích thước, vì vậy cái gì nặng thì nên cố gắng xách tay để đỡ phải chịu phí quá cước).

*Đặt phòng*
Có thể đặt phòng online ở rất nhiều trang, ví dụ Bangkok Hotels, Tours, Shopping, Nightlife and Travel Information Guide. Chỉ cần có thẻ credit, debit. Nên đặt phòng trước, giá rẻ hơn nhiều so với sang tới nơi mới đặt. Phòng đôi từ 20-25$/đêm là ở được (không đẹp lung linh đâu nhưng cũng không quá tệ, giá trên bao gồm ăn sáng). Nên đặt phòng bao gồm ăn sáng, đề phòng không ăn được mỳ hè phố ở Thái (bên đó chủ yếu ăn sáng là một loại mỳ, không giống mỳ VN).

*Đi shopping ở đâu:*

Ghi nhớ: tất cả các shop và siêu thị chỉ mở cửa từ khoảng 10-10h30 sáng (một số ít có thể mở từ 9h30), đừng đi sớm quá mà phải đứng ngoài chờ. Chợ thì mở sớm hơn.

- Quần áo bình dân, trang sức bình dân, đồ điện tử: Pratunam. Khu này có hàng lố đại siêu chợ chen chúc nhau bán quần áo và trang sức bình dân; hầu như không niêm yết giá nhưng cũng ít nói thách. Đại siêu thị Platinium mới mở cũng khá ổn. Pantip Plaza thì quá nổi tiếng rồi, bán linh kiện máy tính, đồ điện tử

- Quần áo và trang sức cao cấp, đồ gia dụng cao cấp: Siam. Khu này có chuỗi siêu thị sang trọng, đẹp, mua thì chắc ít nhưng đáng để ngắm như Siam Center, Siam Paragon, Central World… Riêng khu Central World em ko nhớ rõ là ở Siam hay khu khác nhưng chắc chắn loanh quanh khu Siam thôi, có đủ các loại hàng hiệu trên thế giới ở đây nhá: Marks and Spencer, CK, Zara, Next, Miss 60, Guess, MNG, Axara… Khu này rộng lắm, đi cứ gọi là mỏi cả cẳng, nhìn cứ gọi là mờ cả mắt.

- Có thể xem thêm hàng cao cấp ở The Emporium, khu Sukhumvit. Chủ yếu là ngắm cho sướng mắt thôi.

- Các khu siêu thị lớn: có thể thấy trên bản đồ, ở nhiều nơi có tập trung vài ba siêu thị, dễ dàng đi bộ từ siêu thị nọ tới siêu thị kia. Một siêu thị không thể không đến là MBK, bán hằm bà lằng từ quần áo, trang sức, đồ gia dụng, nội thất cao cấp và trung bình, đồ điện tử…, và các đồ trang trí rất xinh xẻo đáng yêu, bán ở tầng trên cùng, giá rẻ.

Các siêu thị khác rất nên đến (mỗi loại có vài ba cái ở Bangkok, vị trí đều ghi rõ trên bản đồ): Lotus Texaco, Center, Robinson, Big C

- Chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak, cũng có trên bản đồ luôn. Rất nhiều đồ trang trí nhà cửa và trang sức (đặc biệt là bạc). Đẹp và hơi đắt tí (mặc dù chợ thì khá là bình dân). Chị em đừng có nhìn đồ sứ đồ gỗ đồ sắt thích quá khuân về là chết tiền quá cước đó. Mở cửa từ khoảng 8h-18h thứ 6,7,CN (riêng thứ 6 là bán buôn). Từ trung tâm Bangkok đi Chatuchak nên đi bằng Skytrain (tàu điện trên không), vừa nhanh vừa bổ vừa rẻ. Mỗi tội phải xếp hàng nếu đi vào giờ cao điểm thôi.

- Chợ đêm Suan Lum Night bazzar, không thể không đến. Mở từ khoảng 18h30-24h hàng ngày. Riêng cái chợ này đi là phải nhìn bản đồ, nếu đi hết trong 1 buổi tối thì em khâm phục các mẹ. Bán hằm bà lằng quần áo giầy dép túi tắm chai lọ bát đĩa đèn sáo ga gối tranh ảnh hộp kệ tủ……. Chợ này bán nhiều đồ bơi nhái mẫu châu Âu, giá hợp lý và đẹp lắm nhá. Nhược điểm là hầu như không có chỗ thử quần áo. Xem mà ưng thì mua, rộng chật ráng chịu. Chị em thấy cái gì thích thì nên mua luôn chứ không quay lại mà xem lần 2 được đâu, lạc đường đấy J

- Patpong: chợ họp hàng đêm, đi để ngắm thôi, toàn hàng giả bằng giá hàng thật. tất nhiên nếu biết mặc cả thì cũng được. Tuy nhiên lần gần đây nhất đi Thái em chả buồn đến nữa vì chả còn hứng thú gì.

- Chinatown và chợ Pahurat: bác nào mua linh kiện ôtô, xe máy ko thể ko đến đây nhá. Nhưng lưu ý là cuối tuần hầu như chợ này nghỉ, ít tiệm mở cửa bán hàng (thế mới ngược đời)

- Khao San Road: bán nhiều đồ “dân tộc”, đồ bạc, nhưng phải mua buôn mới có giá rẻ, còn mua lẻ thì đắt hơn mua ở VN

Mua bán ở Thái nói chung cực dễ chịu. Câu cửa miệng của họ là “have a look first” (cứ xem đi đã), xem và thử thoải mái, ko mua thì thôi, họ vẫn tiễn bằng câu “thank you” chứ không như….

*Ăn gì*

- Đừng cố thử ăn món Thái mà cay lòi lưỡi ra. Đừng vào Pizza Hut hay Mc Donald làm gì cho mệt, VN cũng có rồi

- Nên tranh thủ ăn luôn tại các đại siêu thị. Tầng 4 hoặc 5 thường là các food town với hàng chục loại đồ ăn, kể cả đồ VN; có đủ đồ tráng miệng và đồ uống. Nói chung tầm 30-45k/người là ăn ngon; rẻ hơn cũng được. Hầu như thanh toán bằng coupon, mua coupon khi vào ăn và nếu ko tiêu hết có thể refund ngay tại trận.

- Cuối ngày nên làm vài ba cốc sữa chua và 1 chai La Vie thật to ở Seven 11 (chuỗi minimart có ở khắp nơi trong Bangkok, giá rẻ, mở cửa tới 23h đêm hàng ngày) về khách sạn ăn, bổ sung vitamin
- Trên đường đi bộ có thể mua hoa quả bán trên phố, ngon bổ rẻ và mát (hơi bẩn tí đã sao, vẫn còn sạch hơn VN chán vạn)

- Kem ở Thái rất ngon, hiệu gì thì em quên mất rồi nhưng ở các khu trung tâm thương mại đều có cả.




*Đổi tiền:*

- Quầy đổi tiền có ở khắp nơi, tỷ giá có thể chênh lệch chút xíu nhưng nói chung chẳng đáng bao nhiêu. Em thì hay đổi ở Siam Commercial bank, tỷ giá có vẻ ổn. Xuống máy bay nên đổi luôn 1 ít để có tiền trả taxi về khách sạn và để boa cho người khuân đồ của khách sạn.

- Tiêu tiền đến đâu đổi đến đó, tránh đổi nhiều không tiêu hết khi về lại phải đổi ngược thành USD thì thiệt mất 2 lần

- Nếu có thể credit hoặc debit thì tốt nhất mang theo thẻ, mang nhiều tiền mặt có thể rơi, mất hoặc nhầm lẫn. Tất nhiên vẫn phải có tiền mặt để thanh toán ở những nơi không có máy cà thẻ.

*Đi gì*

- Nếu chưa quen đường sá, cứ taxi mà tương. Rẻ và dễ chịu hơn VN nhiều. Đi từ sân bay về khách sạn và ngược lại tất nhiên nên đi taxi, hết khoảng 300-400bath thôi. Các mẹ nhớ cứ để đồng hồ tính tiền nhé, đừng trả giá trước, thường đắt hơn để đồng hồ đó.

- Nếu quen đường, đi tuk tuk mặc cả cho sướng, lại còn mát. Tuy nhiên các bác tuk tuk rất hay gạ mình đến một số trung tâm bán đồ trang sức vì các bác dẫn khách đến là sẽ được coupon xăng dầu. Cần nói rõ với các bác là mình chỉ đến điểm mình cần đến thôi, ko đi lòng vòng đâu sất.




*Nếu đi tham quan:*

- Hoàng cung là một điểm rất đáng để đi xem, đẹp và rộng, xem cũng hết 1 buổi. Khi vào Hoàng cung, đền, chùa, lưu ý nên mặc quần áo dài, đừng “hở” nhiều quá mà họ nhắc nhở.

*Một số lưu ý khác:*

- Khi đi mua sắm, nhớ mang theo: card của khách sạn (lúc về chỉ cần đưa cho lái xe, đỡ giải thích nhiều), đi giầy gót thấp (tốt nhất là giầy thể thao loại nhẹ), ba lô to (có thể khóa lại bằng 1 chiếc khóa con), 1 chai nước, 1 chiếc ô (một ngày có thể nhiều lần mưa và nắng xen kẽ nhau)

- Khi đi ra khỏi khách sạn, vali để ở phòng nên khóa lại. Chìa khóa phòng luôn luôn gửi lại khách sạn. Buổi tối trước khi về KS nên mua hẳn chai nước to mà uống cho thỏa thích, đừng uống đồ trong tủ lạnh của khách sạn, đắt gấp 3

- Gọi điện: có thể mua sim và thẻ, bán ở khắp nơi, khoảng hơn 100k là có thể gọi về VN rồi (tất nhiên với số tiền ấy chỉ gọi được vài phút thôi)

- Tôn trọng quy định về xếp hàng: đôi khi các mẹ sẽ ngạc nhiên khi ngay cả ở trong…. toilet người ta cũng xếp hàng một cách… vui vẻ, nhưng bởi vì cần phải thế (cầu > cung mà) và vì đó là thói quen của họ. Đừng cố chen lấn nhé, họ sẽ nhìn mình với con mắt thiếu thiện cảm đấy

- Trước khi đi, in sẵn vé máy bay và voucher check in khách sạn nhá.


_(Sưu tấm)_
_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan


_

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Bác mình đang định đi TL
thông tin thật bổ ích

----------


## khanhszin

thông tin hữu ích

----------

